# Moving to Cyprus



## Laura S (Jan 20, 2008)

I am moving to Cyprus this sept. Would anyone out there recomend a reliable removal company, maybe one you have used?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

*Recommendation for removal firm*

Hi, 
We've just moved our home contents and car to Cyprus. We used a company called Burke Bros and were very impressed by their service. They came out, assessed what we thought we were taking and gave us a good, competitive price. It included a complete packing service, transportation by 40' container, export from the UK & import into Cyprus of our 5 year old car and delivery and unpacking. They could even have stored the goods if we wanted.

The whole process was surprisingly easy as they took care of everything. Apart from directing boxes we didn't really have to do much. They sent us all the documentation we needed to complete in advance. Four packers arrived the day before the container was and packed & export wrapped everything. The container arrived the following day and was loaded, complete with the car by lunchtime. 

In Cyprus they emailed copies of documents that we needed to prove the container & car were ours. We were advised a date for arrival of the ship although it was a few days late because of delays en route. Burkes use MK Worldwide Movers in Cyprus. They were good too. 

We met the MK Movers rep at the port customs house, three days after the container arrived, to collect the car. He took us to the vehicle import office having completed all the paperwork we needed, as a result it was just paper inspection and stamping exercise. In half and hour we had all the paperwork we needed and were able to collect the car and drive it away. We were also shocked to hear the rest of the container had cleared customs and was ready for delivery the same day! 

How easy was that?


----------



## Laura S (Jan 20, 2008)

*Moving*

Thanks to BabsM for the good advice. Hope you are enjoying your new life I can't wait.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi BabsM, What sort of a 'ball park' figure are we talking about in respect of the removal package you describe? Chris & Andrea


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

All of the quotes we had were within the £3k to £4k range. Burkes weren't cheapest (or the most expensive) but we wanted a company that we trusted with our possessions rather than a cheap one.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Ours was a 40ft container so it is broadly comparable in price.


----------

